# Defy advanced vs defy composite - weight and ride differences ?



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been discussed however trying to decide on one of these and budget means Composite is more realistic.

aware most people go for the advanced however i have two questions;

1 - anyone know the weight of a composite frame ?

2 - anyone ridden both and noticed any difference in ride quality, stiffness and comfort?

appreciate any assistance 

cheers


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Did test ride a 2013 Advanced 1, back-to-back with a 2012 Composite 1?(Ultegra), a few months back, but can't really recall any differences in those areas mentioned.
I suppose those more experienced riders could.

As I was new to road bikes at the time, the left-over Composite with its full Ultegra seemed a pretty good buy. Maybe you could hunt around for one of those?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes the advanced is going to be slightly stiffer. Especially I the bottom bracket, I find the composite to flex a little. I do not think any efficiency is lost, but I can't confirm that.


----------

